# Which ATX connectors do i connect the PSU to?



## Drastik

I find on this motherboard (Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3 770 Socket AM2+)
and i see that there is a atx 24 conenctor (20+4 cable) which the psu has so i connected the atx 24, so do i still need to connect the atx_12v connectors? on the board there is two connecter ports side by side (atx_12v_2x4) like this 

(http://www.hardwarezone.com/img/data/articles/2004/1192/tutorial-atx12_power_conn.jpg)


do i just connect one of them, or both of them? or none?
i read in the manual that without the atx  12v the comp wont start (cpu power connectors)


----------



## Bodaggit23

There's only one 4 pin plug on the board.

It's for the CPU. Must be plugged in.

The extra plug on the psu will not get used.


----------



## Drastik

Bodaggit23 said:


> There's only one 4 pin plug on the board.
> 
> It's for the CPU. Must be plugged in.
> 
> The extra plug on the psu will not get used.



hmmm, the connector socket on the motherboard looks something that would fit something like this http://www.nordichardware.com/skrivelser_img/432/psu.8-pin.jpg
except on my psu this cable config is split in two


----------



## Bodaggit23

Isn't this the board you said you had?
If so, it requires a 4 pin, not an 8 pin.

Your PSU is probably meant to be able to use the same plug for
either config.


----------



## Drastik

Bodaggit23 said:


> Isn't this the board you said you had?
> If so, it requires a 4 pin, not an 8 pin.
> 
> Your PSU is probably meant to be able to use the same plug for
> either config.



it is a rev2.0 and it has an 8pin 
like this http://www.playtool.com/pages/psuconnectors/eps.jpg
but the cable from the psu is split in two, so i dont know if both need to go into the connector or just none

btw, i thought that atx 24 connector compatable psu dont require you to connect to the atx 12v


----------



## Bodaggit23

Drastik said:


> it is a rev2.0 and it has an 8pin


Right. I see that now.



Drastik said:


> i thought that atx 24 connector compatable psu dont require you to connect to the atx 12v



That 4 or 8 pin plug must ALWAYS have power. You thought wrong.

Isn't this your PSU?
Not sure where you get the 2x 4 pin plug...


> Connectors
> 1 x Main connector (20+4Pin)
> 1 x 12V(P4)
> 5 x peripheral
> 3 x SATA
> 1 x Floppy
> 1 x PCI-E


----------



## Drastik

yeah i think that is the one i have, but i have this one which looks different

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/150596

M/B 20+4 Pin x 1
*CPU 4+4 Pin x 1*
PCI-E 6 Pin x 1
4 Pin Peripheral x 5
SATA x 4
4 Pin Floppy x 1


----------



## StrangleHold

Drastik said:


> yeah i think that is the one i have, but i have this one which looks different
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/150596
> 
> M/B 20+4 Pin x 1
> *CPU 4+4 Pin x 1*
> PCI-E 6 Pin x 1
> 4 Pin Peripheral x 5
> SATA x 4
> 4 Pin Floppy x 1


 
Your Power Supply has the 4+4, just plug it into your 8 pin CPU power connector on the board, they are keyed so you cant put them in wrong


----------



## Drastik

StrangleHold said:


> Your Power Supply has the 4+4, just plug it into your 8 pin CPU power connector on the board, they are keyed so you cant put them in wrong



cool


----------



## Bodaggit23

vernila said:


> There's only one 4 pin plug on the board.
> 
> It's for the CPU. Must be plugged in.
> 
> The extra plug on the psu will not get used.



You should read the whole thread. I suggested the same, but the OP stated clearly, his board is a REV 2.0, which has an 8 pin connector on the board.


----------

